# If you like HC, you will love this!



## andyh (2 Jun 2010)

Whilst at TGM the other day i snapped this picture with my Iphone and it turned out ok.

For those who haven't been to the shop ever/in a while, this the end view of the 10ft tank which was scaped by Jim. 
When taking this photo, I am looking down the entire length of the tank, which is all HC! Its so healthy its unbelievable ! The HC is over 3" deep in parts! It really has to be seen to be believed


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Needs a good trim, really. Looks nice enough though, it reminds me off terrestrial mossballs.


----------



## andyh (2 Jun 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Needs a good trim, really. Looks nice enough though, it reminds me off terrestrial mossballs.


Yeah i think Jim has a ride on lawnmower!


----------



## andyh (2 Jun 2010)




----------



## andyh (2 Jun 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Needs a good trim, really. Looks nice enough though, it reminds me off terrestrial mossballs.


Yeah i think Jim has a ride on lawnmower!


----------



## Garuf (2 Jun 2010)

Hahaha. There's so much of it you're probably better with a hedge trimmer!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2010)

Awesome!

It reminds of Amano's glosso tank series in Book 1, where there's a series of photos with each getting progressively more covered in glosso, ending with one big glosso mound.  

If TGM let the HC do its thing with a bit of pruning here and there they could quite easily achieve the same effect.  I reckon it would look brilliant!

Thanks for sharing, Andy.


----------



## andyh (2 Jun 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> It reminds of Amano's glosso tank series in Book 1, where there's a series of photos with each getting progressively more covered in glosso, ending with one big glosso mound.
> 
> ...



It really does look stunning, when i first saw it being planted i have to admit i didn't like/understand it. 
However i was wrong and just lacked vision. The tank now is really something quite unique and your right George the pruning they are making is only minimal and the rock work almost looks sunken now.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jun 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> t reminds of Amano's glosso tank series in Book 1, where there's a series of photos with each getting progressively more covered in glosso, ending with one big glosso mound.



good scape that. If you look closely at each image, you'll notice that it has gone through some minor adjustments. some thing's aren't where they were and vice versa.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2010)

Saw this tank in the flesh, no photo will do it justice, amazing HC carpet, looks even better now


----------



## oldwhitewood (4 Jun 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> It reminds of Amano's glosso tank series in Book 1, where there's a series of photos with each getting progressively more covered in glosso, ending with one big glosso mound.
> 
> ...



Hill Act, that's the one isn't it.


----------



## George Farmer (4 Jun 2010)

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Hill Act, that's the one isn't it.


Yes mate.

I took a look through my books recently. It's very interesting how Amano's style and photography has evolved over the years.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (4 Jun 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> The HC is over 3" deep in parts!



Isn't there a danger the whole lot'll lift off, then?


----------



## oldwhitewood (4 Jun 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> oldwhitewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, and what's really interesting is there is a style there, there is some kind of thought process happening and pushing the boundaries, you can tell the different layouts from different periods for example. I've got that book "Glass no Naka no Daishizen" Takashi Amano's complete works, even though it is completely in Japanese and crying out for a translation it's just a stunning...stunning body of work with a real artistic narrative going though.


----------



## andyh (4 Jun 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope its so rooted now, no chance of that me thinks!


----------



## Shadow (5 Jun 2010)

really? normally with that thick (3"), the bottom part will not get any light and start to rot and the whole thing will float. Any idea what is his secret so that it won't float even though 3" thick?


----------



## Garuf (5 Jun 2010)

Shadow, I was thinking the exact same thing but when I posted "I bet it's all dead at the substrate" my comment disappeared.


----------



## JohnC (6 Jun 2010)

very cool. i have to make a trip one day down to TGM.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Jun 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, it did that yesterday...... Ive got a picture on my phone, but im having problems getting my house brick to talk to my Mac.....

It went up like some weird HC bridge...theres a picture of me with it on my head.....lol.....dont ask...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Jun 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This was seconds after lift off..... Ouch.....


----------



## paul.in.kendal (10 Jun 2010)

Wow! That's crazy!  But you must have anticipated this happening, so what's the plan? Replanting a gazillion offcuts sometime soon?


----------



## andyh (10 Jun 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> paul.in.kendal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok i will admit when i am completly wrong!


----------



## JohnC (10 Jun 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> This was seconds after lift off..... Ouch.....



It's aLiVe!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Ok i will admit when i am completly wrong!


Its the same as glosso, gets too thick that the bottom layers start melting and the whole thing lifts off, happened to my glosso too.


----------



## FishBeast (8 Jul 2010)

Both pics are mad. Love that mound of HC.


----------



## TBRO (17 Jul 2010)

Was there earlier today, all had a brutal trim back to the substrate, still looks wild though. Respect to Jim, as his layout was quite harsh to look at in the initial stages but is now like some dreamy landscape.


----------

